# Engine Coil Issues - Check Engine Soon



## trianec (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi All,

I have a 2000 Maxima, 72K miles. The engine coils need to be replaced again (first time was 27K, 2 years ago) at $800 parts + labor. Ouch. Dealer said it happens more and more with older Maximas w/ mileage. I am thinking trade-in time if this'll be a regular $800 thing. 

Can anyone comment on their experience - does this happen every 40K miles / 2 years? Is it just that the Maxima engine sucks? (that dreaded "check engine soon" has gone on more than 8 times since I've owned the car)

Thanks for your help,
Triane


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

They're supposedly upgraded the coils since the problem was so common.
and please don't tell me they charged you more than about $30 in labor for that.. it's a 20 min job requiring very basic hand tools (i.e. 10mm socket, short extension, and a ratchet) to change all six coils.

The last set I bought was about $360 after shipping from Courtesy Nissan (courtesyparts.com)


----------



## trianec (Jan 14, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> They're supposedly upgraded the coils since the problem was so common.
> and please don't tell me they charged you more than about $30 in labor for that.. it's a 20 min job requiring very basic hand tools (i.e. 10mm socket, short extension, and a ratchet) to change all six coils.
> 
> The last set I bought was about $360 after shipping from Courtesy Nissan (courtesyparts.com)


Yup, they sure did. They want $100/coil and $115 for labor. If there's a chain (or other location) you'd recommend to do it for cheaper, I'd gladly hear it! I live in Northern California. 

Thanks much,
Triane


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Like I said.. they're extremely easy to change and require minimal tools. If you know how to remove a bolt, then you can do this. You should be able to get the coils for about $60-65 each.. 

If you're still uncomfortable with it, then take it to any mechanic that's close to the house, even a crappy one.. or even a car audio shop.. this is a job that anyone can do as long as they have the tools to do it. If you can change a flat tire, you can do this.


----------



## trianec (Jan 14, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Like I said.. they're extremely easy to change and require minimal tools. If you know how to remove a bolt, then you can do this. You should be able to get the coils for about $60-65 each..
> 
> If you're still uncomfortable with it, then take it to any mechanic that's close to the house, even a crappy one.. or even a car audio shop.. this is a job that anyone can do as long as they have the tools to do it. If you can change a flat tire, you can do this.


Thanks for your help, Matt! I'll give it a shot.


Triane


----------



## kiski (Jan 7, 2005)

Triane,

Last year, at 54,00 miles, my wife's 2000 SE's "check engine soon" light came on, for the first time, and I took it to my local Nissan dealer. Dealer said #2 ignition coil was bad and recommended replacing all 6 for $706..32! They refused to replace only the bad coil! I passed and took the car to AutoZone, plugged in their hand-held computer (free!), and downloaded service codes: P1320 & P0302; bad ignition coil #2 spark plug and misfire #2 spark plug. Found out the spark plugs at the front of the engine (L to R) are #2, #4, & #6. Bought a new front ignition coil at AutoZone for $49.99 + tax. This was a simple 5 minute job and, 12,000 miles later, the engine is running fine and all 6 ignition coils are running fine...knock on wood!:thumbup: 

Matt,
Changing the front ignition coils is really a piece of cake, but I shudder to think about changing the rear ones! You can't even see them! Maybe the '93's are different. BTW, nice web site!

Steve


----------

